# Who shoots mamas with fawns



## masonbell1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I personally won't but just seeing what yall do. And I'm talkin fawns with spots


----------



## mattech (Sep 16, 2013)

Shoot the mom first and the fawn will stick around and then shoot them


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't shoot them.


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 16, 2013)

if my freezer is empty ill shoot whatever that will fill my freezer


----------



## hunter783445 (Sep 16, 2013)

mattech said:


> Shoot the mom first and the fawn will stick around and then shoot them



X2 them fawns are mighty tasty


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2013)

I will shoot the doe.  Not enough meat on a fawn to pay for processing.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 16, 2013)

hunter783445 said:


> X2 them fawns are mighty tasty



And tender..


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 16, 2013)

fawns pill out like a over grown jack rabbit and tender


----------



## hound dog (Sep 16, 2013)

mattech said:


> Shoot the mom first and the fawn will stick around and then shoot them





paulkeen said:


> if my freezer is empty ill shoot whatever that will fill my freezer





hunter783445 said:


> X2 them fawns are mighty tasty





Gaducker said:


> And tender..



x5


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 16, 2013)

Randy said:


> Not enough meat on a fawn to pay for processing.



I'd never pay for processing.....


----------



## Hunter0884 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope not gonna shoot one


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 16, 2013)

Nah...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2013)

*No thanks...*

Let em walk...


----------



## birddog721 (Sep 16, 2013)

If I'm hungry I don't care what it has on it!


----------



## BuckinFish (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll be shooting the first one I see on sept 28th for the freezer, be it a yearling, doe or spike...or big boy


----------



## Addicted (Sep 16, 2013)

mattech said:


> Shoot the mom first and the fawn will stick around and then shoot them



Been there. Done that.


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 16, 2013)

Probably not...


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 16, 2013)

Not me , I want an ol nanny by herself so I got all the new little deer running around as possible


----------



## JasonF (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope.  I passed on a big doe with 2 spotted fawns yesterday evening.


----------



## longbeard (Sep 16, 2013)

Never.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 16, 2013)

Not for me


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll pass on fawns, but if they have lost their spots and are eating brows I'll pop the doe.  Those young doe fawns help gear up the bucks during the second rut. Buck magnets!


----------



## scottc (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Sep 16, 2013)

Not on purpose. The second deer I ever killed with my bow had a fawn that was out of its spots with her but it was feeding on its own.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 16, 2013)

If those fawns are eating acorns that nanny aint gona be no help to em.  If coyotes come lookin for a meal that nanny is not gona turn around to protect the fawns, Shes gona be gone and hope the fawns can keep up or reconnect with her fawns at a later time.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 16, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> If those fawns are eating acorns that nanny aint gona be no help to em.  If coyotes come lookin for a meal that nanny is not gona turn around to protect the fawns, Shes gona be gone and hope the fawns can keep up or reconnect with her fawns at a later time.



  And I have popped a doe while the fawn was trying to milk one time along time ago.


----------



## Loorawls (Sep 16, 2013)

I understand hunting for meat as much as the next guy, but after reading some of these comments I hope these are not some of the same people complaining about the deer population or not seeing many deer.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm a deer hunter and I shoot deer.  If it strikes me as something I want to do... if they're in range, they're in trouble.


----------



## TxRattler (Sep 16, 2013)

Amen Derik!  I have to kill 12 per my agreement with the state.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2013)

Who shoots pregnant does.... thats what they are after the rut.....


----------



## 300 ultra mag (Sep 16, 2013)

Never have never will.


----------



## BANDT (Sep 16, 2013)

..have I? yes. it all depends. the first deer I ever shot with my bow was a young doe, that still had a few faint spots. And I will shoot a momma doe if that fawn is and looks old enough to be on its own.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 16, 2013)

I do.  Fawns are fully weened by this time.  They'll survive, and I'll have a tasty doe in the freezer.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 16, 2013)

Not me. Can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is there a difference between shooting a doe with fawns or shooting a doe that has fawns laid up in the brush that you can't see?


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Had 2 does and a fawn come through this evening but couldn't tell which one was the momma for sure.  I wanted to shot the one that didnt have a fawn so I Let em go then they decided to chase each other off


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 16, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Is there a difference between shooting a doe with fawns or shooting a doe that has fawns laid up in the brush that you can't see?



You can't help that you couldn't see them.  I'm talking about shooting one with her baby right beside her...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 16, 2013)

I do.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 16, 2013)

The doe and fawn are safe. I've done it when I was younger but I won't do it again intentially


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 16, 2013)

birddog721 said:


> If I'm hungry I don't care what it has on it!



I'm with this crowd


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing special about a fawn with spots or the nanny. No Bambi syndrome here. I'm an equal opportunity impaler. 
Mmmm, deer McNuggets !


----------



## mesena man (Sep 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Who shoots pregnant does.... thats what they are after the rut.....



I don't have a problem with it...


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I do.  Fawns are fully weened by this time.  They'll survive, and I'll have a tasty doe in the freezer.



That's what I thought till had a pic of one sucking milk 2 weeks ago


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel bad for the guys on here that are going hungry! If I were going hungry I'd probably not pass em up either! But I'd most likely be looking for a job instead of hunting!


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 16, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I feel bad for the guys on here that are going hungry! If I were going hungry I'd probably not pass em up either! But I'd most likely be looking for a job instead of hunting!



X2. You got a point


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 16, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> That's what I thought till had a pic of one sucking milk 2 weeks ago


 

I've seen video of a 4 year old child doing the same thing and have seen first hand calves nursing past a year old. Fawns will nurse as long as the doe will let them. You wouldn't pass up a free meal either, would you?

There will always be exceptions, but most fawns will be just fine.  Nature is way more cruel than we could ever be.


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 16, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> I've seen video of a 4 year old child doing the same thing and have seen first hand calves nursing past a year old. Fawns will nurse as long as the doe will let them. You wouldn't pass up a free meal either, would you?
> 
> There will always be exceptions, but most fawns will be just fine.  Nature is way more cruel than we could ever be.


I know that.  But still I just can't bring myself to do it maybe a little later in the season.  It would suck to shoot one with a fawn then have the fawn standing in confusion bellowing for its momma.


----------



## BuckinFish (Sep 16, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I feel bad for the guys on here that are going hungry! If I were going hungry I'd probably not pass em up either! But I'd most likely be looking for a job instead of hunting!



I have a great job, I just love deer meat...by the way, I only take one a year, if that.  I killed 0 deer last year, so I hope I get a better chance at one this year!


----------



## mattech (Sep 16, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> That's what I thought till had a pic of one sucking milk 2 weeks ago



All these Disney movies and PETA goups are getting what they want. They are making people humanize animals God put on this earth to feed us. I am the last person to push my views on anybody. If you only want to shot 150" 8 YO bucks go for it, or if you only want o shoot deer with spots go for it. Just don't go thinking a little deer has all these crazy feelings like Bambi does, it is just an animal, if you shoot mamma the fawn will hang around for a while because that is what she knows. Three days later she will move on and grow up to be a well rounded adult deer with no abandonment issues.


----------



## Rusky (Sep 16, 2013)

Georgia regulations are set for open season on whitetail deer in recognition that fawning and age of fawns at time of season are able to survive without mama doe ! So enjoy your hunt take the shot you've been blessed with and have a great hunt the fawns will survive .


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 17, 2013)

I am 110% in agreeance with bowanna.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 17, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> I know that.  But still I just can't bring myself to do it maybe a little later in the season.  It would suck to shoot one with a fawn then have the fawn standing in confusion bellowing for its momma.



My first bow kill years ago did jus that but was the day after thanksgiving. If I hadn't killed 2 the day before the fawn woulda went to the house too. Stuck around even after I got down from my stand.


----------



## glynr329 (Sep 17, 2013)

Not even a challenge here so nope maybe when I was about 12.


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 17, 2013)

I do.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 17, 2013)

Depends on size   of fawns try not to but it happens sometimes.i like toshoot the fawns one or 2 late in the year


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 17, 2013)

No.


----------



## chefrific (Sep 17, 2013)

Never.  Just not cool.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Old Bart (Sep 17, 2013)

Let em' walk. That fawn could turn out to be a monster if you gave him the chance to grow and pass on those monster genetics.


----------



## NCummins (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't shoot a doe with a fawn(s) because I just don't feel like it is right. You can all you want. As to shooting spotted fawns, I think it is plain wrong, for one they are dumb as can be so the challenge just isn't there. I had a fawn stand right under my stand for an hour Saturday with the doe raising Cain, blowing stomping etc for the entire hour. How is that even exciting to shoot? It's on par with going to a "ranch" and shooting a buck that they just let out of the pen to me.....But the beauty of this dilemma is that by God this is Merica' and if you want to shoot 10 spotted, 35lb fawns then you can, but I won't do it.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 17, 2013)

I will shoot the doe but will not purposly shoot the one with spots. If its a fawn that has lost its spots I`ll shoot. Sounds crazy but I can`t purposly shoot one with spots.I have before and did not see them. They do get skint and fried though if it happens with no tears. I am a hunter..I kill stuff.RC


----------



## robert carter (Sep 17, 2013)

By the way as far as shooting young critters go,my rule on pig hunting is that if its to fast for me to catch...its big enough to shoot. I get slower every year.RC


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 17, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Nothing special about a fawn with spots or the nanny. No Bambi syndrome here. I'm an equal opportunity impaler.
> Mmmm, deer McNuggets !



Seems like I've heard that somewhere before...



robert carter said:


> They do get skint and fried though if it happens with no tears. I am a hunter..I kill stuff.RC



Amen RC!


----------



## Tanicon (Sep 17, 2013)

I am a bowhunter.  I like a challenge, but that is not why i hunt.  I love venison and providing good clean steroid free food for my family.  It is legal and i will take whatever God graces me with while i am hunting, challenge or not.  For those that say fawns are not a challenge i won't shoot them, fine don't shoot them, but please don't judge others for taking opporitunities when they are presented.  We're not murdering animals, we are harvesting.  If there is a deer population problem, why do we have 12 tags.


----------



## Woodscrew (Sep 17, 2013)

I never would. If I get that hungry i'll just go to the grocery store.


----------



## Loorawls (Sep 17, 2013)

I shot a fawn that had already lost it's spots a couple of years ago.  I was going camping the next weekend and wanted fresh venison to take and smoke. Near last light she was the only thing to walk by. While I was quartering her I felt foolish because of how little meat she had. To each their own but for me its a yield thing. A 1.5 - 2.5 yr old doe is just as tender and delicious and will yield more meat. It's like not picking your vegetables until they are plump and ripe.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 17, 2013)

I usally just take one doe, no fawns. no spot rule here.


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 17, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> I know that.  But still I just can't bring myself to do it maybe a little later in the season.  It would suck to shoot one with a fawn then have the fawn standing in confusion bellowing for its momma.



Thats something i can't handle either.



Thats why i shoot the fawn too, quit that darn racket!

MMMMMmmmmm...venison veal!!


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 17, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I feel bad for the guys on here that are going hungry! If I were going hungry I'd probably not pass em up either! But I'd most likely be looking for a job instead of hunting!



Yeah right, there's churches all over Georgia giving away bags of groceries. 
If things get to bad I'll send you a pbj just pay postage and handling.


----------



## mattech (Sep 17, 2013)

southerndraw said:


> Yeah right, there's churches all over Georgia giving away bags of groceries.
> If things get to bad I'll send you a pbj just pay postage and handling.



So you would rather me go and beg for food than me go and kill a precious baby deer to feed my family the way god intended me to provide for my family. Did you vote for Obama?


----------



## Mark K (Sep 17, 2013)

My son shot one a couple years ago. I drove up and tried to act and remain neutral, I wanted to see his reaction not his reaction based on mine...he said "God sure knew what he was doing when he put dots for me to aim at!! I was shaking like crazy and remembered what you told me dad, just pick a spot! So I did!" 

That little thing was skinned, gutted, and had the legs off just about the time the grill was getting good and hot!! We grilled the entire deer...at once!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 17, 2013)

Mark K said:


> My son shot one a couple years ago. I drove up and tried to act and remain neutral, I wanted to see his reaction not his reaction based on mine...he said "God sure knew what he was doing when he put dots for me to aim at!! I was shaking like crazy and remembered what you told me dad, just pick a spot! So I did!"
> 
> That little thing was skinned, gutted, and had the legs off just about the time the grill was getting good and hot!! We grilled the entire deer...at once!!



Amen, that is what its about. Reading that gave me goosebumps.


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love how some of y'all saying you shoot fawns are the same ones who cry and complain about people shooting young bucks. When y'all are shooting deer that still got milk on their lips


----------



## dobenator (Sep 17, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Nothing special about a fawn with spots or the nanny. No Bambi syndrome here. I'm an equal opportunity impaler.
> Mmmm, deer McNuggets !



Its funny Lee, when I read your post im hearing your video voice!!! Weird!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 17, 2013)

Loorawls said:


> I understand hunting for meat as much as the next guy, but after reading some of these comments I hope these are not some of the same people complaining about the deer population or not seeing many deer.



They probably are the same people....



BowChilling said:


> I feel bad for the guys on here that are going hungry! If I were going hungry I'd probably not pass em up either! But I'd most likely be looking for a job instead of hunting!



x2!! If y'all want to do it and are within the law, go ahead but I personally can't bring myself to do it. Personally, I like watching deer just as much as letting an arrow fly at one. My house has never had ground beef in it for as long as I've been alive, and I like free-range deer meat just as much as everyone else on here, but if I ever have a season where I need meat bad enough to consider dropping a fawn with spots, I can just go to a processor. They always have meat left over for sale that people don't pick up . Fortunately, I've never had to do this yet...


----------



## mattech (Sep 17, 2013)

dobenator said:


> Its funny Lee, when I read your post im hearing your video voice!!! Weird!!!



It's the same as reading a quote from yoda it is. Hmmm


----------



## Curtis (Sep 17, 2013)

Nope, I let 'em walk. Plenty of other deer out there (for me).  So I let them walk, just like I throw back immature fish, don't pick green tomatoes, and don't kill every snake I see.
Just my own thing.  You do yours, I'll do mine.


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 17, 2013)

I just don't get why anyone would object to shooting a doe with fawns. By fall the fawns will live just fine on their own, so what's the difference? Are you worried about how the fawns feel? Is it some macho thing? Did you guys cry in "Bambi"? I just don't get it.


----------



## critterslayer (Sep 17, 2013)

Most of the time no, but if they are old enough and will be kicked out soon anyway, I'll take a big old, mature nanny!!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will not shoot a doe with spotted fawns.  If they've lost their spots I figure they have matured enough to do without the milk.  Whether you guys like it or not though, those fawns have a better chance at survival (spotted or not) if you let momma walk.  She has a lot to teach them about avoiding danger, finding good food sources, etc.

To the guy who said they are weaned by now, you are just wrong.  They may or may not need the milk for survival but I've killed plenty of does in November or December that still had milk.

They are all legal, so I won't condemn anyone for doing it, but I'm not shooing a doe with spotted fawns and I'm not shooting a fawn (some call them yearlings, but if it is their first hunting season they are a fawn in my book) on purpose whether it has spots or not.  I have several reasons, but the primary reason is because I don't want to.  Also, I don't process my own deer and I don't want to pay to process a fawn.  Lastly, on the few occasions I have accidentally shot a fawn (no spots, but still a fawn), I just haven't liked how I felt about standing over a dead deer that isn't any bigger than my labrador retriever.  Fawns are dumb as a mud fence too, so it is nothing to get excited about IMO.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 17, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> You can't help that you couldn't see them.  I'm talking about shooting one with her baby right beside her...


What is the difference whether you see the fawn or not?


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nothing better than the backstrap of spotted deer on the grill in camp.It is tender and tasty and perfectly legal.I have no problem shooting them but I don't do it a lot just because the hassle of cleaning them is not even with the amount of meat on them.If you shoot one though invite me for a snack,they are mighty tasty.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 17, 2013)

Grey Man said:


> I just don't get why anyone would object to shooting a doe with fawns. By fall the fawns will live just fine on their own, so what's the difference? Are you worried about how the fawns feel? Is it some macho thing? Did you guys cry in "Bambi"? I just don't get it.



I think some folks just have more respect for the animals than others. I have a doe behind my house with fawns that are about 3 weeks old. If makes you feel like a great hunter to kill her then good for you. I'll get all the venison I need by the end of the season. And no I didn't cry during Bambi either.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 17, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I think some folks just have more respect for the animals than others. I have a doe behind my house with fawns that are about 3 weeks old. If makes you feel like a great hunter to kill her then good for you. I'll get all the venison I need by the end of the season. And no I didn't cry during Bambi either.


Address?


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 17, 2013)

Trotting, no


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 17, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Address?



I won't be giving permission thanks but if you are that desperate send me your address and I'll send you some ground left over from last year! Especially if you're in Texas and can't kill a deer...


----------



## deerhunter79 (Sep 17, 2013)

If the deer are over populated, kill them. I personally don't kill them but I will if my freezer is empty. And besides, I'm pretty sure if you let the fawn and mother walk a bigger one will come out somewhere. Good luck hunting this year!


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 17, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I won't be giving permission thanks but if you are that desperate send me your address and I'll send you some ground left over from last year! Especially if you're in Texas and can't kill a deer...




We have more deer than rabbits, so I started hunting rabbits, just so I could be a great hunter like you.


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 18, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I think some folks just have more respect for the animals than others. I have a doe behind my house with fawns that are about 3 weeks old. If makes you feel like a great hunter to kill her then good for you. I'll get all the venison I need by the end of the season. And no I didn't cry during Bambi either.



I have respect for them, but maybe not like you mean.

If the fawns will live, there is no reason to not shoot. In your case, with young fawns, I wouldn't shoot mom either. So on that we agree. I think that is part of what you mean by respecting the animal: respecting the right of the next generation to grow up. We agree.

But I think part of what you mean by "respect the animal" is really "earning the respect of other hunters." If I had a doe in my back yard without young fawns I would put her on the table. Unlike you, I don't care to be a "great hunter" and could give a crap if anyone is impressed by my hunting skills. I hunt because I enjoy it and I want the meat, and not for approval from other hunters. While I do not know you personally, and therefore cannot say how important the approval of others is to you, I see it as a major factor motivating many of the "not shoot" answers in this thread. Guys won't shoot because it's "not cool." Big bucks are cool, does with fawns are not. And as far as I'm concerned, "cool" can suck it.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Sep 18, 2013)

real young fawns, no way.. But with spots starting to fade or if I feel like they will make it on their own,  Im shooting the doe and the fawn if I can.  Even the hams eat like tenderloin on a fawn.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 18, 2013)

Its simple math.  Does fawns out of spots are 50 pts in the bow challenge.  Doe fawns with spots are 0 pts.  I am giving em another month.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 18, 2013)

I dont personally shoot them when they still have tiny fawns that are still acting like fawns.  Only because I hate having to run the babies off while I am dressing the doe.

Don't care one way or the other what someone else kills.  If its legal where they hunt and within their club rules then go for it.


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 18, 2013)

Grey Man said:


> I just don't get why anyone would object to shooting a doe with fawns. By fall the fawns will live just fine on their own, so what's the difference? Are you worried about how the fawns feel? Is it some macho thing? Did you guys cry in "Bambi"? I just don't get it.



i was wondering what kinda gun was used in bambi...
side note i did cry watching lassie


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 18, 2013)

My daughter wants to get her first deer, and we're gonna try in the next few days. We have a couple of does with fawns right now. Some spotted, and another that's not. I'd rather her shoot a fawn and save the doe. Hopefully a buck will show and it won't matter.


----------



## Jed Johnson (Sep 18, 2013)

Depends on the herd health where I'm hunting. We get tore up from yotes just like parts of ga and bears too. If I go a week or two with no sightings no I wouldn't shoot a doe. If your numbers are way low let em go its the best way to rebound.


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 18, 2013)

I keep getting drawn back to this thread for some reason...

Maybe it's just how I was raised, but I don't feel the need to put an arrow through every deer that walks into bow range just because it's legal or because "I need the meat." There are plenty of places where I can get meat, if for some reason, I can't shoot the deer that I want. And chances are, if you're on this website (probably on a computer or smart phone) and you're deer hunting in a $400+ climber or lock on with a $150 trail camera strapped to a tree nearby and an $800 bow, you're probably not starving either.... But... If y'all want to shoot a doe with fawns, or a fawn, or both, then go ahead, it's legal, but there are a few reasons why I won't.
1) I've always been taught that if the fawn is still milking, it might not survive without mom. Not that it WON'T survive, but it MIGHT NOT survive and that's enough to make me hesitant. 
2) I've heard too many stories about someone shooting the doe and the fawn not leaving. That's not something I want to witness. (No I didn't cry watching bambi either, in fact Ive never even seen it. (that movie wasn't allowed in the house growing up ))
3) I occasionally hunt the corps land in cobb county which currently is a public park for non-hunters after 10 am. You often see hunters and public users pass eachother walking in and out. How would that look if I was carrying a spotted fawn out of the woods in front of a bunch of anti's and their kids and before you know it they're complaining loud enough for them to ban hunting on the property...
4) My club does not want it's members shooting young deer. We have enough deer on the 900 acre property that it's not necessary to shoot yearlings. 
5) Like I said on my last post here, I enjoy watching deer just as much as putting an arrow through one. I was hunting a creek one time and a doe and two fawns came down to the creek. Mom ran up to the edge of the creek and leaped in and started drinking. The fawns were standing on the bank looking at mom, and she made a motion with her head like she was saying "Come on in, it'll be ok, and one after the other they both jumped in, when they were done drinking and came up and crossed the creek, I had an opportunity to drop all 3, even drew back on the doe. But couldn't bring myself to do it. I just thanked God for the opportunity to see what I had just seen and watched them walk off. 

So would I ever do it? Probably not because quite frankly, I don't need to. This is all I'm going to say on this topic.


----------



## Loorawls (Sep 18, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> I keep getting drawn back to this thread for some reason...
> 
> Maybe it's just how I was raised, but I don't feel the need to put an arrow through every deer that walks into bow range just because it's legal or because "I need the meat." There are plenty of places where I can get meat, if for some reason, I can't shoot the deer that I want. And chances are, if you're on this website (probably on a computer or smart phone) and you're deer hunting in a $400+ climber or lock on with a $150 trail camera strapped to a tree nearby and an $800 bow, you're probably not starving either.... But... If y'all want to shoot a doe with fawns, or a fawn, or both, then go ahead, it's legal, but there are a few reasons why I won't.
> 1) I've always been taught that if the fawn is still milking, it might not survive without mom. Not that it WON'T survive, but it MIGHT NOT survive and that's enough to make me hesitant.
> ...




  Very well said.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 18, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> The fawns were standing on the bank looking at mom, and she made a motion with her head like she was saying "Come on in, it'll be ok...


Our sport is done...


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 18, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Our sport is done...



Maybe for you, considering you we're askin earlier for the address of a place you could kill a doe and a couple fawns. Must be tough times!

But the sport will be around for a long time where I hunt because we don't shoot every doe or fawn we see...


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (Sep 19, 2013)

Momma and baby gets a pass from me...


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 19, 2013)

The doe I shot still had milk, but I never saw the little ones. If I had, she would have gotten a pass.


----------



## bass4fun (Sep 19, 2013)

paulkeen said:


> i was wondering what kinda gun was used in bambi...
> side note i did cry watching lassie



And Old Yeller


----------



## bass4fun (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh, and I don't shoot does w/ tending fawns.


----------

